

Why can't I pick the technology I use in the office? - anigbrowl
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB20001424052748703567204574499032945309844.html

======
grellas
Duplicate - extensive discussion on this recent thread
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=944978>)

